# heat mat info for cali king viv



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

i just been given a heat mat but it is half size of my cali kings viv is it to big or is it ok or will i be better sticking with the tad smaller one witch is just over a quarter size of the viv pic for size refrains


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

the mat is a 70w but am i rite in saying dont mater about the wat with using a mat stat


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just turn it around so the short edge runs along the back of the vivarium and the long edge along the end of the vivarium.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> Just turn it around so the short edge runs along the back of the vivarium and the long edge along the end of the vivarium.


i thort of that but to big will only go in one way the way it is in the pic


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

hawktrainer said:


> the mat is a 70w but am i rite in saying dont mater about the wat with using a mat stat


That is a 20 watt mat and will be fine with a mat stat. Not sure where the 70 watts came from!


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

peterf said:


> That is a 20 watt mat and will be fine with a mat stat. Not sure where the 70 watts came from!


lol ye u rite its a 20 i read it wrong lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

it'll be ok as is, put it under the tank the way you got it, and whatever you do, DONT stat it with a mat stat, use a dimming or pulse stat. im setting up my new tank for my female cali tonight:2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> it'll be ok as is, put it under the tank the way you got it, and whatever you do, DONT stat it with a mat stat, use a dimming or pulse stat. im setting up my new tank for my female cali tonight:2thumb:


i have all was put the mat in sied the tank dose it mater wether it in or out ps u will have to put some pics up on this thread m8 wood love to see how u set it up mite give me some ideas as im lost now lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

hawktrainer said:


> i have all was put the mat in sied the tank dose it mater wether it in or out ps u will have to put some pics up on this thread m8 wood love to see how u set it up mite give me some ideas as im lost now lol


lol yea man no worries, ive only got pics of my snakes on Photobucket at the mo not the set ups... ill get some soon for ya, there's a few real nice set ups around here that people have done.

and no it doesn't matter whether it goes in or out, but if you put it inside just remember to celotape it down so your king cant get underneath it:2thumb:
oh and if you put it under neat it might be worth putting it on some insulate or polystyrene so the wood doesn't soak up the heat lol: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> lol yea man no worries, ive only got pics of my snakes on Photobucket at the mo not the set ups... ill get some soon for ya, there's a few real nice set ups around here that people have done.
> 
> and no it doesn't matter whether it goes in or out, but if you put it inside just remember to celotape it down so your king cant get underneath it:2thumb:
> oh and if you put it under neat it might be worth putting it on some insulate or polystyrene so the wood doesn't soak up the heat lol: victory:


lol ye he started doing that wood be looking all over for him or her dont no yet to end up fining him/her under the mat till i turned it up a notch and he/she dont go under now so fingers crossed wont with this 1 lol ye i looked last night on hear but cudant fined any thing


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> it'll be ok as is, put it under the tank the way you got it, and whatever you do, DONT stat it with a mat stat, use a dimming or pulse stat. im setting up my new tank for my female cali tonight:2thumb:


Dont use a dimmer stat!! the wattage is too low for the dimmer to dim it.: victory:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Herp_boi said:


> Dont use a dimmer stat!! the wattage is too low for the dimmer to dim it.: victory:


cant use a mat stat thou, the varient in heat with a mat stat is unreal, pointless even selling them IMO, im sure people on here said a dimming stat works fine, i use pulse personally, plus if a dimming stats min was 40 watt which is what i think its suppose to be, how can it dim a 40 watt bulb even more?? i dont get it??


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> cant use a mat stat thou, the varient in heat with a mat stat is unreal, pointless even selling them IMO, im sure people on here said a dimming stat works fine, i use pulse personally, plus if a dimming stats min was 40 watt which is what i think its suppose to be, how can it dim a 40 watt bulb even more?? i dont get it??


i cant comment on the mat stats as i dont use them, the minimum wattage you can use with a dimmer is 40 watts, it wont dim a bulb that is less than 40 w , sorry i cant be of more help : victory:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Herp_boi said:


> i cant comment on the mat stats as i dont use them, the minimum wattage you can use with a dimmer is 40 watts, it wont dim a bulb that is less than 40 w , sorry i cant be of more help : victory:


it will cos mine does:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hawktrainer, Plenty of advise but, as with many forums, not necessarily correct advice.
Heat mat size is fine.
As on a glass tank can be fixed on the outside on the bottom but be careful not to thermally block the mat with too much substrate. Dont forget that wood is a good insulator and if too much is over the heater there is no way of the heat being utilised in the cage.
Mat stats do not fluctuate much if set up properly and are a cost effective way of controlling the heater.
Pulse Proportional are more expensive but much better as they provide the correct level of heat all the time as opposed to an on/ off, hot/ cold cycle you get with a mat stat.
Dimming thermostats need a minimum load of 40 watts to work reliably. They may well appear to be working on less than 40 watts but this will not be guaranteed and reliable.
I hope that helps.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

peterf said:


> Hawktrainer, Plenty of advise but, as with many forums, not necessarily correct advice.
> Heat mat size is fine.
> As on a glass tank can be fixed on the outside on the bottom but be careful not to thermally block the mat with too much substrate. Dont forget that wood is a good insulator and if too much is over the heater there is no way of the heat being utilised in the cage.
> Mat stats do not fluctuate much if set up properly and are a cost effective way of controlling the heater.
> ...


ye i put the mat in the viv with termostat prob on top the mat and prob and the substrat is aspon


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

peterf said:


> Hawktrainer, *Plenty of advise but, as with many forums, not necessarily correct advice.*
> Heat mat size is fine.
> As on a glass tank can be fixed on the outside on the bottom but be careful not to thermally block the mat with too much substrate. Dont forget that wood is a good insulator and if too much is over the heater there is no way of the heat being utilised in the cage.
> Mat stats do not fluctuate much if set up properly and are a cost effective way of controlling the heater.
> ...


what and i suppose your always right, Peterf = GOD, how bout that then:crazy:

a mat stat does vary temp to quiet an extent, once the heat mat reaches the temp its suppose to get to what happens? the stat turns of, the temp drops by however many degrees, then as the stat turns on again the tanks still getting colder as the heat mat has still got to warm up again..
constantly up and down, not good fore the reps aye?? lol..

OP, you've put the mat inside with the probe on top, nice one..
as heat mats only warm up what they touch you've done it the right way ide always put a pulse on a mat thou if it was me sorry:blush:
all the best fella..
chris


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> what and i suppose your always right, Peterf = GOD, how bout that then:crazy:
> 
> a mat stat does vary temp to quiet an extent, once the heat mat reaches the temp its suppose to get to what happens? the stat turns of, the temp drops by however many degrees, then as the stat turns on again the tanks still getting colder as the heat mat has still got to warm up again..
> constantly up and down, not good fore the reps aye?? lol..
> ...


to be nist im not to shore tht stat im using as its what come with the viv and i never seen them llike this be for but i no the temps dont drop or get hier so it must me the rite one lol but as long as it is doing its job proply and safley im happy


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

hawktrainer said:


> to be nist im not to shore tht stat im using as its what come with the viv and i never seen them llike this be for but i no the temps dont drop or get hier so it must me the rite one lol but as long as it is doing its job proply and safley im happy


yea good man, use your digi thermometer to check the air temps to because like i said mats only heat what it touches, if your house is warm then it'll be fine:2thumb:
mat stats dont have a knob to turn, its like a little thing that you gotta put a knife or screwdriver in, where as dimming and pulses have that knob to turn..
but like you say, aslong as whatever you got is working whoop whoop lol..
im so jealous of you, i really want a bird of prey lol, what are they like to keep, fly/train, and do you need a license??


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> yea good man, use your digi thermometer to check the air temps to because like i said mats only heat what it touches, if your house is warm then it'll be fine:2thumb:
> mat stats dont have a knob to turn, its like a little thing that you gotta put a knife or screwdriver in, where as dimming and pulses have that knob to turn..
> but like you say, aslong as whatever you got is working whoop whoop lol..
> im so jealous of you, i really want a bird of prey lol, what are they like to keep, fly/train, and do you need a license??


ye all 2gether i have 4 temp readers all have alarms on them as well if they get to hot/cold i just set it up same as a cli king cr vid i wtched just sez to put termostt prob on top of mat and a temp prob on mat nexst to it set for 85f witch i did and every things is sound clli is happy as larry all put pic up of my termostt maby some one hear will no it s i never seen them lol


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

like i say dont have a clue what stat it is but it is doing the job i want pirfectly temps never chandge suped thing is i have used thosands of habi statets and so on over the hear and very been boul to get the temos to stay rite if get them rite at ll but never had a problam with this one part from the begining but that was my temp reader messing up


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> im so jealous of you, i really want a bird of prey lol, what are they like to keep, fly/train, and do you need a license??


lol hard very hard work very humand lonly but very worth it oni truble is ya stink all the time lol and ya hawk has to be with u 12hr a day if not longer at first wen i first get a new one they spend 48hrs on my glove till they will sleep on the glove dont have to do it that way its just my preferd metherd as i found y get a verry very understanding/bullet profe bird no ther is no licens any more but like with sertan reps u knead an article 10 with any british rapter if u evey wnt to sareaasly get in to it and have all day to work on them then give me a sout all help i take a cuple min to work they just sit nexst to be lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

hawktrainer said:


> lol hard very hard work very humand lonly but very worth it oni truble is ya stink all the time lol and ya hawk has to be with u 12hr a day if not longer at first wen i first get a new one they spend 48hrs on my glove till they will sleep on the glove dont have to do it that way its just my preferd metherd as i found y get a verry very understanding/bullet profe bird no ther is no licens any more but like with sertan reps u knead an article 10 with any british rapter if u evey wnt to sareaasly get in to it and have all day to work on them then give me a sout all help i take a cuple min to work they just sit nexst to be lol


haha nice, bet thats well impressive, i work in a pet shop so ide be aloud a bird of prey in here to:whistling2: only trouble is i live near the sea in a city, prob not ideal for having a raptor at all is it??
i do have a garden thou:lol2:

sounds like you take your falconry really seriously, always a good thing, i might well have to take you up on that offer and come visit you one day..
def gonna think about this alot, are they expensive to get?
sorry about the Qs lol


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> haha nice, bet thats well impressive, i work in a pet shop so ide be aloud a bird of prey in here to:whistling2: only trouble is i live near the sea in a city, prob not ideal for having a raptor at all is it??
> i do have a garden thou:lol2:
> 
> sounds like you take your falconry really seriously, always a good thing, i might well have to take you up on that offer and come visit you one day..
> ...


ye it has all was been in my bloody m8 relashon ships have ended becos of the comitmant to them u kned 98% of falconers re divorsed/single lol ther is a bird for every situashon m8 u be beter with a female harris hawk then m8 as solg as u have rom in ya guardon for a 8x8 mews(avery) and a school feald or a parke u be sound ye defo welcome m8 ll min re in breeding at the min and in moult so wont be for wial yet but u defo welcome m8 i got 10 birds prob more buy then lol so u can get fully hnds on fined out if it is for u then


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

A bit of heat flux is perfectly fine for a reptile. I think I've read that it's actually better to have the temps change through out the day slightly instead of one constant temp. Hope this helps. Also good luck measuring air temps with a digi thermometer. They only really read surface temps. 
Also make sure you double check everything you hear as some noobs go advising people like they are some sort of pro or something. Then triple check it.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> A bit of heat flux is perfectly fine for a reptile. I think I've read that it's actually better to have the temps change through out the day slightly instead of one constant temp. Hope this helps. Also good luck measuring air temps with a digi thermometer. They only really read surface temps.
> Also make sure you double check everything you hear as some noobs go advising people like they are some sort of pro or something. Then triple check it.


ye ther is all sorts of temp readers in the tank m8 but ye i all was bubled cheack info i get and sorta go with what works for me and my viv/snake


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> A bit of heat flux is perfectly fine for a reptile. I think I've read that it's actually better to have the temps change through out the day slightly instead of one constant temp. Hope this helps. Also good luck measuring air temps with a digi thermometer. They only really read surface temps.
> Also make sure you double check everything you hear as some noobs go advising people like they are some sort of pro or something. Then triple check it.


heat flux yes, but not up and down within say a 7 degree range every half hour..
and digi thermometers will pick up air temps obviously, just gotta let the probe warm up to the same temp as the air and it will tell you..
you calling me a noob??? and noone here calls them self a pro, we all just offer our own opionion.. you know that!!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I call myself a pro.......


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> heat flux yes, but not up and down within say a 7 degree range every half hour..
> and digi thermometers will pick up air temps obviously, just gotta let the probe warm up to the same temp as the air and it will tell you..
> you calling me a noob??? and noone here calls them self a pro, we all just offer our own opionion.. you know that!!





sn8ks4life said:


> heat flux yes, but not up and down within say a 7 degree range every half hour..
> and digi thermometers will pick up air temps obviously, just gotta let the probe warm up to the same temp as the air and it will tell you..
> you calling me a noob??? and noone here calls them self a pro, we all just offer our own opionion.. you know that!!


I'm not saying your a noob. Just making sure the guy checks all info he gets from here. To be fair you advised him to keep a low wattage heatmat on a dimmer or pulse stat. That will not work. Matstats are perfectly fine when set up correctly. I've never had that much of a temp flux ever on a matstat. But I do agree they flux inconsistently. Thats why I use pulse stats and heat cable. 
Also with pulse stats if you under load it, it may seem to work at first, But pretty soon it stops pulsing and heats constantly or not at all. Took me a while to figure out what was happening but I soon realised. I've heard this from a lot of people too.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

violentchopper said:


> Also with pulse stats if you under load it, it may seem to work at first, But pretty soon it stops pulsing and heats constantly or not at all. Took me a while to figure out what was happening but I soon realised. I've heard this from a lot of people too.


I cant speak for other makers but I can tell you than Habistat Temp and Mat stats are controlled with Triacs as opposed to relays that most other manufacturers use.
The hysteresis (point between on and off) with relays has to be fairly large as you cannot have a relay constantly flicking on and off as they do not have a finite number of operations before failure.
Triac driven (Habistat) on/ off thermostats have less hysteresis and are more accurate. We test all thermostats made and the hysteresis will only be a degree or so. If greater than this then the set up may not be done properly.
With Habistat Pulse there is no need for a minumum load. If they are running all the time then the heater is too small. If if rarely pulses then the heater is too big, but they are certainly the best controller for any non light emmitting heater, including heat mats.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

peterf said:


> I cant speak for other makers but I can tell you than Habistat Temp and Mat stats are controlled with Triacs as opposed to relays that most other manufacturers use.
> The hysteresis (point between on and off) with relays has to be fairly large as you cannot have a relay constantly flicking on and off as they do not have a finite number of operations before failure.
> Triac driven (Habistat) on/ off thermostats have less hysteresis and are more accurate. We test all thermostats made and the hysteresis will only be a degree or so. If greater than this then the set up may not be done properly.
> With Habistat Pulse there is no need for a minumum load. If they are running all the time then the heater is too small. If if rarely pulses then the heater is too big, but they are certainly the best controller for any non light emmitting heater, including heat mats.


too many big words :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

but faaaiiirrr

and what do you do then to call your self pro? if you dont mind me asking of course


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> too many big words :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but faaaiiirrr
> 
> and what do you do then to call your self pro? if you dont mind me asking of course


Usually by giving the right information out to start with.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Usually by giving the right information out to start with.


haha, i dont think anyone should really call themselves a pro when it comes to living animlas IMO...
good at what they do yes, but pro no, thats just me thou aye..


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> haha, i dont think anyone should really call themselves a pro when it comes to living animlas IMO...
> good at what they do yes, but pro no, thats just me thou aye..


So no one is a professional snake breeder or keeper. Look up the word professional. If there are no pro's, are there amateurs in the industry?????????


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> So no one is a professional snake breeder or keeper. Look up the word professional. If there are no pro's, are there amateurs in the industry?????????


ah its to early for this, but yea ok, im gonna go make some tea now:lol2:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

i not sticking up for any one hear but i dont bleve in there been pros in the sense that there is all was some thing new to learn or as u no there is all was some thing new that creeps up that ended up been a beter way so there is all was somert new to learn


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

hawktrainer said:


> i not sticking up for any one hear but i dont bleve in there been pros in the sense that there is all was some thing new to learn or as u no there is all was some thing new that creeps up that ended up been a beter way so there is all was somert new to learn


That means no one is a professional at any thing then???


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> That means no one is a professional at any thing then???


no dont mean it like that 8 ther is people that are clased as pros ye like me i been doing falconry for 20 year now and i dont call me self a pro as i no for a fact every year some thing difrant coe to the game that just makes every thign hels u lern wrong evey one dose thing in difant ways depending on works for the adn ther hawk or snake or what ever but yet they are are expareansed people .some times the master will become the student the student will all was become the master


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

hawktrainer said:


> no dont mean it like that 8 ther is people that are clased as pros ye like me i been doing falconry for 20 year now and i dont call me self a pro as i no for a fact every year some thing difrant coe to the game that just makes every thign hels u lern wrong evey one dose thing in difant ways depending on works for the adn ther hawk or snake or what ever but yet they are are expareansed people


Lol it's ok mate im only playing. I fully understand. To be fair, you could be classed as a pro, especially compared to me who knows nothing about falcons. I think maybe your being a bit modest. 
I'm a painter and decorator. I meant to be a pro, but they release new products that I don't know about etc. but either way in still meant to be one. I thinks it's not just based on knowledge, but also on actions and attitude.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> Lol it's ok mate im only playing. I fully understand. To be fair, you could be classed as a pro, especially compared to me who knows nothing about falcons. I think maybe your being a bit modest.
> I'm a painter and decorator. I meant to be a pro, but they release new products that I don't know about etc. but either way in still meant to be one. I thinks it's not just based on knowledge, but also on actions and attitude.


ye spot on m8 i tell ya thats what i love about falconry as ther is so meany new things creeping up i get thrown up and down some birds will work out what ya doing and u will have to come up with a new way of braking him sorta thing i mentored so meany lads that are now a hell of a lot beter than me and with in a yer or to and i been doing it years lol in falconry its the hawk that deturminds how do u are ther is birds that have completly betern and browk me lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Lol it's ok mate im only playing. I fully understand. To be fair, you could be classed as a pro, especially compared to me who knows nothing about falcons. I think maybe your being a bit modest.
> I'm a painter and decorator. I meant to be a pro, but they release new products that I don't know about etc. but either way in still meant to be one. I thinks it's not just based on knowledge, but also on actions and attitude.


oh so now you agree with me :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> oh so now you agree with me :lol2::whistling2:


Simply......no


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I half agree lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I half agree lol


lol.... atleast this convo didn't roar up into an argument:2thumb:
whats happeing to RFUK:lol2:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> lol.... atleast this convo didn't roar up into an argument:2thumb:
> whats happeing to RFUK:lol2:


Ha ha I wasn't any where near arguing. I hope you wasn't either


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Ha ha I wasn't any where near arguing. I hope you wasn't either


na course not, ive never got into an argument on here, the way i see it, everyone has there own opinion, whether it be right or wrong there gonna give it, no point arguing, just correcting them and let em get on with it aye:2thumb:
i admit i made a mistake and am sorry i did:bash::lol2:

EDIT: plus you only live up the road, we gotta stick together before the northerners get us haha


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> na course not, ive never got into an argument on here, the way i see it, everyone has there own opinion, whether it be right or wrong there gonna give it, no point arguing, just correcting them and let em get on with it aye:2thumb:
> i admit i made a mistake and am sorry i did:bash::lol2:
> 
> EDIT: plus you only live up the road, we gotta stick together before the northerners get us haha


Ha ha no need to apologise. Sometimes all that stat stuff is confusing. I was only winding you up throughout this lol I don't bother getting into arguments on here any more.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

lol the best soluson to any debate agree to disagree lol


----------

